# Vacuum sealed smoked pork still safe to eat?



## barkshark503 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just a little info.
Pork shoulder smoked at 225 until 195 degrees. Rapidly cooled and stored in refrigerator. 3 days later vacuum sealed and stored in refrigerator for 18 days after cooked date. Sadly we forgot it was in there. :( 
I opened a bag and the smell is fine, appearance is fine and texture seems fine.
My question is, is it still safe to eat?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 28, 2014)

The USDA recommends freeze within 5 days...But, if you, the processing tools and area were clean, the bags are not puffy, as in bacteria made some gas, and all smells fine, there is most likely no issue. However, you need to get it extra hot, over 185°F (85°C) for 5 minutes or more for safety. Adding a Finishing Sauce or other liquid and bringing the whole deal to a boil, I reheat in a Crock Pot on High, is the best bet. There is always some risk of contamination during the handling and vac-packing. The extra hot heating will eliminate all bacteria that may have made it's way in and most of the toxins as well. As an added precaution it is recommended that you only serve this meat to healthy individuals. The very young, very old and anyone with a compromised immune system should not eat it. That's the facts, use your judgement...JJ


----------

